# Honda GCV160 slooow oil leak.



## DaddyO78 (Jun 17, 2010)

***Please see pic***

OK, so I'm finally getting back to my Honda GCV160 that powers my Excell pressure washer (or should I say, "_used_ to power my pressure washer"?). 30yeartech - my plan was to reassemble and try your suggestions to see if it is indeed the ignition module. Well....it's been sitting for over a week now and looky hear...an oil leak. Could this be the cause of my problems? I noticed this a while back when I was disassembling, but sort of shunned it and blamed it on me transporting it, tipping it to remove pump, etc. BUT it's the same exact pattern as before. 

1) The oil drain plug is on tight as a whistle. 
2) Machine hasn't moved an inch in over a week.
3) Absolutely the correct amount of oil was used when I filled last weekend...so I know it's not "overflowing" somewhere due to overfill.
4) Please read my previous post (I know it's long - I apologize), and please let me know A) could this be the cause of all of my problems? B) Even if it's not, what are the obvious and not so obvious things that I should do so that I can finally get this beast up and running again?

Thanks a million in advance for your time and input!!!

DaddyO78 :freak:


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Looks like it could be coming from the lower crankshaft oil seal. This is not the cause of the engine dieing after running a few minutes. You may want to pop a new seal into it before you reassemble since you already have it down this far. The seal usually cost around $5.00.


----------

